
The body's own fat-metabolism protects against the harmful effects of sugar - dtawfik1
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/09/170915144158.htm
======
austinjp
From that article:

> fat-metabolism in the cells takes place simultaneously with a detoxification
> of the harmful substances from the blood sugar... The newly discovered
> process involves one type of metabolite, the ketone acetoacetate, which
> originates from the body's fat-metabolism, capturing and inhibiting another
> type of metabolite, methylglyoxal, which originates from the body's sugar
> metabolism.

Does this suggest that consuming sugars with fats is to be avoided? I've seen
or recent research suggesting this for metabolic reasons, although can't put
my hands on it right now.

> harmful substances from the blood sugar, which can avert the damage that can
> in turn lead to age-related diseases such as diabetes, Alzheimer's and
> cancer. This indicates that we have a detoxification system which we were
> not previously aware of.

Sugar has become the Bad Guy recently, but I'm not certain there's unequivocal
evidence that it's definitely incriminated in Alzheimer's and cancers. Besides
individual studies, are there large meta studies that support this?

~~~
tehramz
I'm not sure about studies, but many cancer patients go on a very strict keto
(very low carb (sugar), moderate protein and high fat) diet in hopes of
shrinking the cancer tumors. Being on a keto diet will cause your body to
switch from using glucose as a fuel source to using ketones. It's also a diet
used for epilepsy treatment and by diabetics who have claimed to reverse their
diabetes by staying on the diet.

This research seems to suggest their experience isn't just anecdotal.

